# Xanthum Gum Slurry ?



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Can a person make up a large amount of Xanthum gum slurry and store it or is it a use as you make it kinda stuff?
Tam


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What do you use xanthum gum for? I have it, but I use it when making gluten-free things.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Shampoo, body wash, fizzy soap, and foaming soaps Cindy. I haven't tried the last two but the first two are nice. Linds hair is awesome and her scalp has cleared up from th base I've been getting.
Tam


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have some of this. I just got on here to research how to thicken up some shampoo base I recieved! Will that work for a base? How much would you actually put or is that something to experiment with? How do you make a slurry, add water or aloe juice maybe?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

According to the directions you use 1/2 teaspoon to 1/2 a cup warmed distilled water, mix for about five minutes, then add 1 cup base to 4 teaspoons slurry,and skin friendly colors and fragrances, no more than 2 ml...this makes 8 oz shampoo. I have found a little more Xanthum Gum is necessary to make the shampoo gel enough, too watery the other way. I add another 1/2 teaspoon to the slurry. The base I got is awesome, not greasy after half a day...I would NOT suggest using added oils, like E or Jojoba, makes it far too greasy 
Tam


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tammy I am going to try this. :yes


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tam, I would think it would go moldy after a while unless you were adding a preservative, and maybe even then.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats what I thought Stacey, I made up just enough for what I had going yesterday. 45 bottles of shampoo


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a lot of shampoo!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes and not all of them the same fragrance. So there was time lapse in between slurry and mixing, the slurry works better when it has set over night. It gelled the poo much better than the fresh stuff. Interesting things we learn as we embark on new waters 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So what xanthum gum?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-xanthan-gum.htm

Basically its a natural gelling agent.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Tammy, never heard of it! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Vicki, this shampoo has Lindseys sabacous glands all cleared up. It has taken about two months to find the right amount to thicken the shampoo but even the watery one was helping. I myself love it and Hubs is more than happy with it. I haven't noticed any pimpling or anything, just healthy scalp on Linds.
Tam


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you mind sharing what base you are using? (I have a 13 yo daughter with terrible skin right now.)


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Imagine Base from Nature's garden.
Tam


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Tam!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Your welcome Stacey! I am always tring to keep Lindseys skin and scalp free of crud. Since the goats milk soap she has not had any skin issues and now with the poo hopefully we won't see anymore head issues  Makes a Momma proud to do that for her girll!
Tam


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

That's the base I have also Tammy that I am trying to thicken up. It is so thin to me.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So use 1 teaspoon of Xanthum for the slurry and allow to sit overnight, then mix up your shampoo, let it sit for longer than it says, an hour is usually what I give. Then pour into bottles. It is more gel like that way. Then its not just running through your fingers.

The nice thing about this shampoo, is the base can be used for a multitude of different things. I am only using it for shampoo. It has no build up, rinses out nicely...OH and even has a rinseless shampoo recipe (bet it needs tweaked too).


----------



## mnblonde1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you supposed this would help psoriasis any? I have been making a goat milk based lotion for my honey who has psoriatic arthritis-it has helped his skin TREMENDOUSLY! But the lotion is either too hard or too runny-I havent quit nailed down the recipie yet :]


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Tammy, I take it the gum added does not make for long storage?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Betty, if there's not a preservative already incorporated into the shampoo, it would probably be a good idea to add when when you make it. It should store ok then. (Probably there are instructions to that effect.) 

Bridget, only tweak one thing at a time. The oils and butters that you use can affect the consistency of the lotion, as can the emulsifier, but the main thing is going to be how much liquid that you use. You should measure everything very carefully. (Like in grams, if possible.)


----------



## mnblonde1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I do that Stacey-I make large batches as we use it every night and it takes months to see the results-there I tweak very carefully :] Next addition is avacado oil-right now i use goat milk, coconut oil olive oil and beeswax -it is working so well! His parents are amazed!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Bridget I have had people using the plain GM soap exclaim how much better their psorisis is, and the lotion helps too, generally with no fragrances.

The shampoo base has its own preservative. The Xanthum gum only aids in thickening.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Got it mixed and ready to test it out! Thanks! Tammy :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I think you'll like this thickness alot better Betty. Any more Xanthum than that will give you oily hair, I have spent two months working on this. It is still atad runny but once using it it actually is much better.
Tam


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I tried the gum in the shampoo base. It is thicker. My hair feels great, now mind you I have been using my bar soap on it before getting this. It does not produce a lot of lather but it gets clean and soft. Hubby says the general public likes suds. Because to them it is getting clean when you have suds! I make my own laundry soap and love it, it doesn't sud and the clothes are clean.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

It lathers, you just have to use enough of it. I prefer not alot of suds. With store boughten soaps it is because of the harsher chemicals that it suds more (detergents).


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

My hair feels great so far from this shampoo. No itchy scalp. I like it. Thanks for thickening tip, Tammy!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Your welcome Betty!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Could anybody make use of this product I have? It is called "hydra-aid" or "simply thick". It is water xanthan gum, citric acid and potassium sorbate. I'm assuming the last two are preservatives. It is a gel that you add to liquid for people that have difficulty swallowing thin liquid. My son doesn't need it anymore and we have a ton of it. It comes in 64 oz bottles, and we have about 15 bottles left. It is past it's best by date, but that doesn't mean it can't be consumed. I don't see any difference in it. It's the consistency of hair gel. I thought of it when I realized you all are using it for shampoo. It might be handy all mixed up in the bottles the way it is. You just pump out what you need to get the consistency you want and shake or whisk it in. I'd trade for a batch of soap or something. I'm going to a colonial event in May, and I'll be demonstrating goat milking and selling soap - I wasn't going to get fancy. Just plain cut bars.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Citric acid is for? and the potassium sorbate is for? Was wondering the purpose of these 2 ingred. Taste, reducing acid? I know the gum is for thickening.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Potassium sorbate is definitely a preservative. Citric acid can be for adjusting pH to make the preservative work better.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I bet you are right Stacey. It is tasteless you can mix it in any liquid without affecting the taste.


----------



## [email protected]unamojo (Sep 18, 2008)

Would this Xanthum Gum Slurry thicken liquid soap if it were too thin?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I imagine it would. The stuff I've got will thicken any liquid.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Have you tried this Angi in any shampoo base or soaps?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well, I put it in a jar of water with a squirt of dish soap, and it thickened the soapy water up the way it does beverages and it lathered fine. I've never really made liquid soap. What I tried in the past was shreading soap and melting it into water, but it sounds like you all add the extra water from the get go? I don't know how it would do if added while the lye was active, but added after processing, it would definitely thicken.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

found a quote of using xanthum gum along with vegetable glycerin to thicken also.


----------

